# Scaling down old Briggs and stratton



## Bseger12 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have an old Briggs and Stratton and Im thinking about making a half size model of it would I take all the measurements from everything and devide it by 2 it will the ports need to be different sizes then that any input would be great


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 18, 2018)

Bill built a scale B&S and did a terrific thread on building it. A wealth of information in the thread.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=5343&highlight=BRIGGS

https://youtu.be/b5w-t4-sM8A

Gail in NM


----------

